# Best Cabo Fishing Charter



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

On the way to Cabo now... Plan to charter a trip. Have done some research and emailed with 3 boats. So far have been told that fishing is slow(1 marlin/trip... Is what I was explained is slow). Question is.... has anybody had any good luck with specific boat, or company out of Cabo Marina? Ideally wanna get into Mahi and Yellowfin... Although season charts say that hasn't fired up yet down there. Any recommendation will greatly be appreciated!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Go look at Bloody Decks forum. 

A lot of W coast people there. Search site and you may find some leads. 

I've fished Cabo once and East Cape once. 

Picante Sportfishing was who we fished, but they have a lot of boats and some are better than others. In fact, I fished April too. We did ok. Caught 3-4 Stripers. 

I fished East Cape in August with Palams De Cortez.....it was awesome. 

Good luck!


----------

